# halloween birthday party for 10 year old daughter



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

We have three older kids and have had a party every year. The last 5 years they have been for kids ages 10-15 and we do have organized games. I've listed a few of our favorites over the years. 

Most Monstrous Makeover: The players can be divided into groups of two, three or four players. A bag of assorted items such as false eyelashes, makeup boxes, lipstick, false noses, wigs, and so on should be given to each team. Each team will choose a member of their team to make up. Each team should be given about 5-10 minutes to turn the person they are making over into a monstrous looking creature.


Bobbing for Donuts - tie powder sugar donuts with a string and hang 3-4 on a broomstick. Hold the broomstick and donuts over the kids heads - with there hand behind their backs (they can be blindfolded too) they have a race to see who can eat the donut off the string the fastest. 

Mummy Wrap -- it's an old time favorite even with the big kids. You can get creative and have them race to wrap their mummy inb toilet paper but you can also have them "design" the most fashionable and creepiest. I had some supplies like boas, sunglasses, hats, old costumes and such that they adorned their mummies with after they were wrapped. 

Bone Hunt -- Have the kids search for skeleton bones using clues and have them race to see who can build their skeleton first. We took three plastic Blucky skeletons and spray painted them with different colored GLOW in the Dark spray paint - one color for each team. We painted them on a black sheet so we had the skelton outline for the hunt. Then we took apart the bones and wrote clues on each bone as to the next bones location. 

Dance Games -- Monster Freeze Game - when the music stops freeze in your scariest pose.

Decorate pumpkins -- break out the paints, glitter, gems, toile, plastic spiders, and fabric - anything you can think of to decorate a pumpkin. They don't need to paint faces on them if they don't want to I just encouraged them to decorate the pumkin and they went all out.

Dreadful Doodles - a relay race of drawing Halloween themed words. Divide up in teams. The doodler for each team runs to get a word from a Halloween container and runs back a draws it for their team when the team guesses the next doodler runs to get a word - they continue the race until each person on the team has been the doodler and all of the words were guessed correctly.

Ghost stories -- Everyone sits in a circle and someone begins the ghost story each person than adds to the story (there are lots of twists that can be added to this game)

Play the Murder (wink game) -- 

Zombie Tag

One year we had a Fear Factor Theme - if you are interested I can give the games we played for that.

We've also done a murder mystery party.


This year we are having a scavenger hunt and fortune telling/tempt your fate activities. We are using the Martha Stewart fortune cookies and filling them with dares and rewards.

Felt Fortune Cookies from "The Martha Stewart Show" and more creative crafts projects, templates, tips, clip-art, patterns, and ideas on marthastewart.com.


Have fun!


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

Love the bobbing for donuts game...lol


Play games especially team games. Try a pumpkin relay with a small pumpkin tucked under each runner's chin or a pumpkin seed necklace relay in which each team member gets a turn with a needle, thread and slippery pumpkin seeds. The team with the most pumpkin seeds on the string at the end wins. Give Halloween novelties or candy as prizes.

They have needles that don't have too pointy of ends,that will work for this game.



Start a mixer as soon as teens begin arriving. Pin the name of a famous monster or Halloween character on each person's back and have them ask yes/no questions until they guess their identity. 




Worst make-over
Objective: Who can give the worst makeover 

Categories:
Halloween 
Game type:
Passive. Little or no movement is required. 
Players:
2 or more players. 
Needed: Bags of makeup for each team


Rules: Get your lipstick out! 

You must try and see who can make the worst make over. Divide group into groups of 2,3 or 4 players. Each team needs a willing player to be made up! It can be a guy or a girl! The host can act as judge. Each team get a bag of different items including different makeup items, false eyelashes etc. Give each team 5 minutes to work their magic. The host decides who wins. The winning makeover artist then has to let herself/himself be given a make over by all of the other players. 



Halloween Pictionary

Objective: Gain points for your team by guessing the scary words! 

Categories: Halloween 
Game type: Active. A lot of movement may be required. 
Players: 6 or more players. 
Needed: Plastic Pumpkin (or other container), chalk board or drawing board, slips of paper


Rules: Begin by making slips of paper with Halloween words such as tombstone, vampire, bat, spooky, spider, mummy, and others. Divide into two teams. One player from the first team starts by picking a slip of paper from the pumpkin. They use the chalkboard to draw items related to the word. They can not write the word. Their team tries to guess the word. Set a 2 minute time limit. The other team goes next. Keep rotating until everyone has a chance to draw. You can keep score and have one team win, or just play for the fun of it.


----------

